# Citizen watch?



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

I have a citizen watch and am unable to work on what the model number is. it has the following model type looking number on the back 5500-r10516 rc which I suspect is the model and GN-4W-S. In either case does anyone know what the numbers mean?

Whilst on the subject it has been my most faithful watch ever it must have lasted 5 years on one single battery and is sturdy as hell. I remember when I brought it I didn't have much money and I asked the shop owner which would make the most pratical hard wearing watch for everyday wear. Well she wasn't far wrong its a bloody miracle the thing has kept going!!!! What with a few offs on my motorcyle whilst wearing it, plus numerous mountain biking crashes. I now sort of feel sorry for the way I have abused it but the only thing wrong is a slightly scratched watch face. So her advice was probably one of the best pieces of advice given to me.

One of the other endearing things about it is that you can set the day to be in French which I quite like if only to remember my French.

all the best

Jerry


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The 5500 is the movement calibre.


----------

